# September 2009 Photo Challenge!



## marjrc

I am embarrassed. :redface: It didn't click in my head that it's Sept. 3rd already and that I hadn't posted this month's challenge yet! Sorry !!

This one might be a toughie for some of us, but being a CHALLENGE, let's get inspired and clicking away ! hoto: I posted this as a challenge over a year ago and you can check out what others did here: http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=5333&highlight=light+shadow

*Post pictures of your Havs using light and shadow as the main 'prop' and also post in black and white only ! Yup, b&w photos please. It will allow the eye to really see the nuances in shade and sunlight. *

There is no need to worry about what camera you have, or the software on your computer. I have a simple, point and shoot and all photo programs allow you to change your pictures into grayscale or black and white. Most cameras also have a setting on them to take the photo without color, so fool around with yours and see what you come up with ! As you can see in my avatar, you can still see the qualities you love in your Havanese, in spite of there being no color other than gray tones. In my case, I love to see Ricky's head shape and wavy hair.

Using light and shadow to guide you, look for opportunities everywhere, indoors or outdoors, to photograph your beloved Havanese! 


*Post your photos and stories here in this thread for everyone to enjoy and please keep to the topic of the challenge. Thank you! *


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Here is a pic I took of Bella a couple days ago- I love the contrast-


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Here is Havabrat. I like that this has an 'old fashioned' feel to it-


----------



## Phoebs

To heck with color and contrast and light, I'm just partial to this little face. Right after a bath, and soft as a cloud ready for kisses.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

*Dexter*

Older pictures of Dexter; my best photos are with Dexter standing at the front door in the natural light.


----------



## marjrc

Those are beautiful photos, ladies! I love the one of Dexter. That little butt in the first post is in dire need of a squeeze. lol The pics do have that old fashioned look to them when they're done in sepia or b&w. nice.


----------



## Lina

Some old ones from a month or so ago... will take more this month. I love b&w! 

Kubrick looking for a belly rub:









Hitchcock resting on my leg:


----------



## mintchip

*Great photos everyone*


----------



## lcy_pt

The Boys


----------



## rdanielle

Can you tell Sophie loves this bed?


----------



## mintchip

*Comet*








* Comet and Oliver together*


----------



## Missy

OMG. I loved this challenge the first time and loving it again now. 
look at Bella. Heidi, Dexter, Pheobe, Sophie... so so cute. 

Lina, your boys look like supermodels with their come hither looks! 

And Sally it's good to see the boys and your lovely photos again,


----------



## DAJsMom

This has less light and shadow than I would like, but it works. This is Jenna. She's a very photogenic little HRI foster that arrived at my house yesterday. Yes, I'm lucky! When I took this, she was doing one of the things our havanese do best, as I am sure you can all see!


----------



## mintchip

Jenna is adorable!


----------



## rdanielle

Jenna is a doll! Love her puppy cut


----------



## kelrobin

I already love Jenna in color and b&w!!


----------



## kelrobin

Sally, wasn't there a little bit of cheating on that last shot? That's Oliver's true colors . . . I would recognize those cute ears anywhere! Comet, on the other hand, would be hard to tell!


----------



## mintchip

No-- Oliver is in the sunny spot and Comet was in the shady one thus light and dark :wink:


----------



## Beamer

Great pictures so far everyone! Ok, I need to take some new creative photos of Beamer... this weekend I will do it!! I know all of his fans his his cute ass! 

Ryan


----------



## mintchip

:redface:kelrobin I uploaded the wrong one Sorry :redface::redface:


----------



## dcc

Here is a try at Black and White/ the white part was easy. This is Chloe.


----------



## Missy

*sorry...*

I can never resist posting my favorite B & W picture of my boys of all time... even though technically it is in color.

Jasper & Cash-- the Yin and the Yang.


----------



## maryam187

Great shots everyone, looking forward to adding some soon too.

Sally, I love that shot of your two, it's awesome. I actually think I like it more in color, so I'm glad you uploaded the 'wrong' one


----------



## IMOGretel

Hi everyone! Here's a shot of my little Griselda chomping away. 

Fernanda


----------



## juliav

Griselda is adorable, welcome to the forum. :wave:


----------



## mintchip

Oliver


----------



## Missy

Oh Oliver! you just took my breath away. Beautiful. Great photo Sally


----------



## whitBmom

What great pics!! All those cute faces!!!


----------



## marjrc

Sally, that b&w of Oliver and Comet laying on the floor is really good! They are a negative image of each other. This last one of Comet.... wow, stunning!!!!! 

Lina, I love that picture of Kubrick. You can see his eye so very clearly through his bangs and it's the first thing I noticed. 

Joelle, what a beautiful girl your foster is! 

Welcome to the forum, Fernanda and Griselda!  

I love the pictures submitted so far. The Havs look superb in black and white, in light and shadows.


----------



## whitBmom

*Ryan I got you covered *

This is an old photo of Beamer and Oreo cuddling on the couch when we had the pleasure of watching Beamer last year.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Chiaro Scuro*

Ridere Riki and Bianco e Nero Daisy.

translation (I'm in an Italian state of mind...)
Light/Shadow

Laughing Riki and White and Black Daisy


----------



## irnfit

Wow, great pictures! Love the one of Oliver, so soulful. Kubrick on his back is precious.


----------



## CacheHavs

Here's our sweet Shiraz in black n white


----------



## Mojo's Mom

Mojo's a lot older now, but this looked like the best b/w conversion photo I have on hand.


----------



## Evye's Mom

Bentley









Evye


----------



## mintchip

I love those photos especially Sharlene's Evye with those sweet paws and beautiful eyes


----------



## hyindc

*Paco dozing in black and white*

Paco, taking it easy, in photos earlier this year.


----------



## hyindc

One more of Paco when his hair was longest...


----------



## hyindc

*...and Luke in shadows and light....*

from this summer:


----------



## Evye's Mom

This is a wonderful photo challenge. These pictures are gorgeous. I am really enjoying them all.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*The ruff lives of Forum Havanese*

Ah what ruff lives the dogs of the forum have. Resting, playing, resting...ah to be a havanese living with a forum member. Mine eat better than I do, and have much better brushes...best of all they get daily massage!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*My "three" puppies and one panda...*

Alana was my inspiration for getting the havanese in the first place. She loves her brother and sister...and all animals. We went to the San Diego Zoo yesterday and this panda is a new daddy of a baby boy. You can see the cutest webcam on the San Diego Zoo website.

Alana always wonders why people keep asking what breed are they when we do events and have a big havanese sign. So she made her own!

I have to say we love black and white in our house. Riki was black and white as a puppy, and Daisy is my true black and white girl.


----------



## Ans

Hiro in Black & White


----------



## mintchip

Oliver cooling off in the wet grass


----------



## Mraymo

Great pictures everyone. Shiraz is getting so big and she's just beautiful.


----------



## marjrc

GREAT photos, everyone! Harvey, now that is what I'm talking about! There is a lot of play between light and shadow in all of your pictures. They are fantastic!! 

I find we see more of the actual dog, it's eyes and it's face when we aren't distracted by the colors of coat and background. Beautiful pictures, everyone! :cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## krandall

*Well, that was weird...*

I posted this once, saw it on the board and then it went away...

Here is is again. He's my B&W Kodi in a B&W photo selectively re-colored just for fun.


----------



## Perugina

Sophie Fall Leaves and Shadow
taken Fall '08









Sophie and the Girls
taken Spring '09


----------



## hyindc

Marj,

Thank you so much for the compliment. I decided to send in one more of Paco - this time he is awake. I didn't want people to think all he did was sleep. It was taken last winter. The way our house is situated we get lots of light and shadows on our floors, so I've often used them to good effect in my dog photos.


----------



## mintchip

Oliver in the yard


----------



## Beamer

Helen,

Thanks for posting that picture of Beamer and Oreo! They look cute together! 

Ryan


----------



## Renee

Ok...so Copper may not qualify for this challenge because we think he's Tibetan Terrier, not Havanese, but I love the shadows/light cast in this picture...he's my beautiful boy.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Happy Havanese, Happy People!*

Daisy with Alana and Riki with me...enjoying the cool breezes of the Pacific Ocean. Good thing it is in black and white...you cannot tell how dusty and sandy they are. They are happy from a great run though!


----------



## Missy

Oh Renee! Oh my little Jagger (he'll always me mick to me) Copper is drop dead gorgeous. and that photo is also gorgeous.


----------



## Sheri

Linda, that photo needs a frame! Lovely of all of you!


----------



## marjrc

I agree with Sheri, Linda. Great shot!!

Paco is just so handsome. sigh....... Copper is so stoic and regal in that shot. I love it as well as the ones of little b&w Kodi and Sophie. Oliver is just squishable!!


----------



## marjrc

Here are some of mine...

Ricky, waiting for me to tell him to come "closer" with his ball. He will pick it up again and bring it closer every time I ask him to.

View attachment 25068


Ricky, with my dad's Russell, Davey, in the background. I think the Jack is on a mission! lol

View attachment 25069


Sammy, with his long, but adorable nose and short legs in the tall grass out front. 
View attachment 25070


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Hi Ricky from Riki!*

This is my favorite toy, my long hippo...
The little one is me when I was black and white, before I turned all silver. I am about 14 weeks old. Now I am almost six!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Once I was really black and white...*

Yes, I was an adorable puppy...born November 2, 2003...In this picture I just went for a professional grooming...first and one of the last! Mom learned how to do it herself! In this picture I am about 20 weeks.


----------



## marjrc

Linda, Riki is a cutie. I love his silvering. Ricky is no longer the black as pitch dog he was more than a year ago. He's got white/silver hairs everywhere and still changing. 

Any more pics, guys?


----------



## maryam187

First two were inspired by Missy's Jasper bunny pics. Love the look on Pablo's face on the third one 'Oh wow, you can fly Chuy!'


----------



## mintchip

:clap2:Great photos!:clap2:


----------



## Missy

CUTE! Maryam, don't you just love having a yin and yang.


----------



## LuvCicero

My little devil enjoying a RLH !!!!
View attachment 25155


----------



## LuvCicero

Yeaaa....I'm standing on my shadow!
View attachment 25156


----------



## ama0722

Great photos. I have been a slacker with photos as the house is still chaos and will likely be for some time! But here is one ignore the chairs in the living room, etc


----------



## marjrc

Poor Amanda, has it been a rough week, hon? 

Love Cicero in full regalia running like the wind!! Great shot, Dale. Maryam, those shots are fantastic and so much fun!


----------



## SMARTY

Galen's first top knot with shinny eyes


----------



## Mraymo

Great pictures everyone.


----------



## Sheri

Dale, I think Cicero has the hair from TWO dogs! Wonder who got short-changed in his litter? :dance:


----------



## CacheHavs

Well two of my sons and Fidorka and Oskarka and I all went for a drive up to one of our canyons here and I had fun taking some pictures of them so I thought I would share some of the pix that were taken


----------



## krandall

They are all adorable, but I LOVE the one of the boys and the dogs together!


----------



## LuvCicero

Sheri said:


> Dale, I think Cicero has the hair from TWO dogs! Wonder who got short-changed in his litter? :dance:


Sheri, I sure can't say I didn't get my money's worth on hair.

I love this thread...so many nice pictures and the furkids just stand out in black & white. Great pics everyone.!


----------



## marjrc

Heather, that last picture is gorgeous!!! Your dogs (and boys) are beautiful. 

Sweet, innocent Galen.


----------



## hyindc

Heather, I love your photos !!!!


----------



## earfax

*Mollie and Bailey*

HI
thought I would join in with the fun!!! I hope you guys like them!:kev:


----------



## marjrc

Elizabeth, those are beautiful shots! Exactly what I mean about using light and shadow to showcase your Havanese. The 1st and 3rd ones are too die for!


----------



## marjrc

These were taken yesterday, after Sammy had a bath and wasn't 100% dried out yet. He was still quite poofy!

View attachment 25306


View attachment 25307


View attachment 25308


View attachment 25309


View attachment 25310


----------



## marjrc

A few more playful ones...

Can you tell I'm dangling a treat above their heads?? LOL

View attachment 25311


View attachment 25312


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Those little extra whites in all black*

Marj, Daisy is a true black black...but lately she has been getting these little whites on her head like your dogs. I wonder where that comes from? So many dogs are brownish or have bits of red in the black. It is pretty...but like I said, Daisy is the ink black but now bits of white. She is a parti, and also getting black where she is white, but there is a lot of that going on.

Do you think dogs get "silver" after a certain age?


----------



## Jérôme

Cisco :










Artus :










Artus and Cisco :


----------



## CacheHavs

Great pix everyone 

Jérôme its great to see you back posting again.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

*Paisley and Kadence*

Here is 6 month old Paisley, and my almost 2 year old Kadence. She's getting "licketies" from Paisley. Thats what she calls it.

Farah 
www.wyndwardhavanese.com


----------



## Padolph

*A Black and White of a Black and White*

TANGO!!


----------



## maryam187

I love the serious look on Pablo's face, like he's on a mission.


----------



## Sheri

Beautiful dogs. Sweet moments. Determined moments. 

Good photos, everyone!


----------



## maryam187

Jerome, j'adore Cisco, il est troooop beau pour ce monde. Je suis sure que sa photo est meilleure en couleur, j'aimerais trop la voir quelque part...


----------



## iluvhavs

*Lucy after her bath, warming up in the sun..*

Lucy had a bath and a quick dry. She found a spot in the sun to stretch out in....


----------



## maryam187

"There you are"


----------



## hyindc

OMG!!!! Rory, I was scrolling through the latest pictures on Photo Challenge when my eyes locked on your photo of Lucy. My jaw may have dropped, I'm not sure, as I stared thinking "when did I post this photo of Paco?" I swear they are clones of each other, whether in color or black and white.


----------



## mintchip

Sitting in the yard


----------



## marjrc

I find that Pablo's face looks just like Tango's in the post right above. So serious. 

Lucy is beautiful and that shot is wonderful, Rory! I love the play of lights and shadows around her.

Paisley is adorable, but Kadence is just a wee bit cuter. 

Jérôme, cela fait trop longtemps qu'on n'a pas de nouvelles. Merci pour les superbes photos de tes havanais. J'ADORE la dernière, les deux couchés ensembles. Wow!

Your boys are so handsome, Sally!

Please don't forget what the challenge is this month - I would really love to see you play around with *shadows and light* around or on your Havanese. THEN, you can change the photo to B&W or grayscale and post.

Find shady spots indoors or outdoors and see what you can capture.


----------



## marjrc

Recent pics..... Went to a Pet Fair two weekends ago, with my mom and the dogs. They were a bit nervous with all the people and other dogs there, but it was good for them. They got nice and tired. 

You can click on photo, then click again to see an enlargement.

View attachment 25401


View attachment 25403


----------



## maryam187

Marj, I totally forgot about the lights&shades, thanks for reminding us! :sorry: Ricky looks like a teddy bear, I want to hug him, so cute.


----------



## marjrc

Well, you're in luck Maryam. Ricky is our huggybear and Sammy is our kisser.


----------



## bethanay66

*Here's Mickey*

Here is Mickey enjoying the wind in his face


----------



## bethanay66

*And here is Maddy*

Here is Maddy doing the same. Took this one with my phone so the quality is not good, but I think it gives a kind of cool effect.


----------



## marjrc

Those are such cool pictures, Bethany!!! I love the one of Mickey. He looks so content.


----------



## Jérôme




----------



## maryam187

Is this better Marj?


----------



## CacheHavs

Oskarka , bathing in the morning sunrays


----------



## Mraymo

Great pictures everyone.


----------



## Mraymo

Izzy saying come and get me. Ready for an RLH at Missy's playdate.


----------



## dboudreau

It has been awhile since I posted in the photo challenge thread, these may not totally fit the challenge, but they are B & W. They were taken at a Hav party we attended this weekend.


----------



## LuckyOne

I am loving all the pics! For some reason I cannot post a picture. I am new here so I hope to figure it out. I have a great B&W pic of one of my babies. Hope to get to know all of you. Trudy


----------



## LuckyOne

Trying this again. This is Watson just being his cute self!


----------



## LuckyOne

LuckyOne said:


> Trying this again. This is Watson just being his cute self!


Watson has one eye that is pink all the way around too. Love his sweet face!


----------



## marjrc

Maryam, those are lovely pictures of your boys.

Oskarka looks like a diva! Nice pictures! 

Izzy looks great, as always. 

Debbie, those noses are meant to be kissed! Too cute.

I love that picture of your cutie, Trudy! What a sweet face. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## marjrc

I'm going to have to post the October Photo Challenge early. I am working full time (it sucks!) and right after work on Tues, the 29th, hubby and I are driving to Burlington, VT to stay overnight. We catch a flight out at 6 the next morning for Phoenix, AZ (with a connection in NY) and will be there until the 4th. 

Stay tuned!!


----------



## Evye's Mom

Waiting Marj...you do such a good job of challening us. You keep things exciting and fun.


----------



## mintchip

*Hey Marj have a good trip! I'll miss you 
Love Oliver (and family)*


----------



## mintchip

Hey don't forget ME!


----------



## ama0722

I didn't want Dora to not feel included in the September challenge and since she finally was groomed I took a few photos tonight. These are pre Dashie hump fest so she looks good still! Her shoulder hair is still growing out but doing much better. Can't say the same for her ears!!!


----------



## mintchip

Amanda they are beautiful!!!!


----------



## marjrc

What adorable Neezers, Amanda!! Dora has always been one of my favorites.


----------

